# Téléchargement très lent avec Free.. Trop lent



## Benj67 (25 Septembre 2010)

Tout d'abord, Bonjour tout le monde  Je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers Macbook Pro et je compte bien ne plus le quitter 

Donc voilà, en faite mon problème c'est que avec Free ( en Wifi ) quand je télécharge, peu importe le fichier, c'est d'une lenteur extreme, que je sois a 1m ou de l'autre coté de la maison.
Si sa aurai toujours été comme ça, Ok! Mais bon je ne pense pas que mon ancien netbook sous Seven starter avec 2Go de Ram été plus rapide que mon Macbook Pro 17" 2.66GHz avec 4Go de Ram ( Acheter d'occacion,  daté fin 2008 )

En Gros le chiffre a retenir est 10 .. 10 fois plus lent. 
- MacBook Pro: entre 40 et 80 ko/s ( plutôt 40 que 80  )
- Netbook pas Pro: entre 500 et 800 Ko/s ( plutôt 800 que 500  ) voir des fois plus de 1Mo/s

D'où peu venir le problème ?

Merci Beaucoup,

Benj67


----------



## edd72 (25 Septembre 2010)

Même serveur, même fichier, au même moment?

N'aurais-tu pas "locationd" qui s'emballe? (il me l'avait fait, ça me plombait ma connexion)


----------



## Benj67 (25 Septembre 2010)

Tous les serveurs, tous les fichiers, par contre au niveau du moment c'est variable mais bon ça reste bas. 
100Mo en plus de 1h .. le temps le plus bas c'était hier matin, 10 minutes environs, puis hier soir plus rien, de nouveau super lent.. plus de 5h pour 700Mo, ce matin idem super lent.. 

Je sais pas si le problème vient de la freebox ou bien de mon Mac, m'enfin bon, au niveau du bruit on comprend bien qu'il ne s'emballe pas et qu'il travail a minimum.. 

Pour " location d " je ne connais pas du tout, j'ai donc fait une recherche sur le Mac, rien trouvé.

Edit: Le problème que je remarque également, c'est que au fur et a mesure que le fichier est téléchargé, le rendement baisse, exemple: Début de téléchargement: 75ko/s; milieu: 45ko/s; fin: 30ko/s

Edit 2: Problème " résolu " ça vient du serveur .. Megaupload c'est a chier .. ! Personne a une astuce ?


----------



## macfri (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je rebondis sur cette discussion pour le même problème.

J'ai tester de DL le même fichier à partir d'un PC et d'un MAC (en wifi tout 2 et via Megaupload):

Du PC, je suis à 650ko/s en moyenne.
Du Mac, je suis entre 25ko/s et 50ko/s... désarmant et énervant 

A partir de ces 2 tests, je me résigne pas à dire que ça vient de Megaupload.

Quelqu'un à une astuce svp?


----------



## edd72 (26 Septembre 2010)

MU, c'est tellement aléatoire (fonction de la fréquentation, etc.), faudrait faire de vraies mesures...


----------



## yorel555 (6 Octobre 2010)

Et bien j'ai eu le meme probleme et j'ai pensé pendant un temps que c'etait à cause de sfr qui me bridait ma connexion pour me foutre sur fibre optique qu'ils ont installé dans mon immeuble or aprés etre passé en fibre le mac dans ma chambre stagnait à 120 ko alors que le pc port s'emballe à 900ko!
C'est franchement enervant vu qu'apparement je suis pas le seull à avoir ces problemes.

La seul reponse possible vient sans doute des mises à jour vu qu'avant d'etre passé sur fibre et ce il ya 1 ans , mon debit aller juska 500ko et il a fini par baisser du jour au lendemain.

faudrait faire un sondage pour voir si d'autres aussi on ce probleme.


----------



## Monster (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème, mais là où ça devient plus embêtant c'est que j'ai souscris un abonnement de 9,99 à MegaUpload!!

ET que c'est toujours aussi lent!

Pour télécharger un fichier de 400Mo il arrive à m'afficher du 7h!!

Bizarrement, l'autre soir j'étais chez un ami chez qui j'ai pu télécharger des fichiers de 750Mo en moins de 20min...

J'ai pensé que ça venait de la LiveBox...

Toujours pas de solutions à ce problème?


----------



## Lilou&Mac (21 Octobre 2010)

Ah enfin je ne suis pas la seule non plus avec ce souci !!!
Purée que c'est méga énervant !!!!
Moi qui me vante de dire j'adore mac et oui apple c'est génial !!!! 
aie là catastrophe pour regarder un (Bip) en streaming ca met des plombes et pour télécharger sur megaupload pareil des plombes c'est l'horreur !!! y'a 6 mois je mettais quoi 15 min pour 600 mo maintenant je met entre 2 et 3h c'est une horreur et je ne sais pas pourquoi !!!!
snifff personne ne sait ?


----------



## Vladimok (1 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement en ce moment sur megaupload, comme sur d'autres d'ailleurs, les téléchargements sont très, très, très long ........

Megaupload remporte la compétition haut là main, que ce soit avec les fichiers légaux ou illégaux, il bride, bannisse etc.....

Maintenant pour travaillé, recevoir et envoyer de gros fichiers, c'est la galère !!!!!

Vive le DVD et la poste !

Merci à nico et hadopi !

Par contre si il y a une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## Kay76 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je reprends la discussion... Même problème, téléchargement super lent sur MBP 2.3 Ghz intel core i7 4Go. Rien à voir avec Megaupload: ce site là ou un autre, c'est la même chose... Et toujours beaucoup plus rapide sur mon vieux PC... 

A lire les forums, je n'ai toujours pas vu de solution? Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
merci!


----------

